# [CLOSED] Tia crafting Cutting Board DIY!



## sunchild (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all, Tia is currently crafting the cutting board DIY and I know it's one that's pretty sought after right now, so I'll be opening my gates!
Please let me know if you would like to come and I'll PM dodo codes in groups of 4 or 5 at a time. Tips aren't required but are very much appreciated, and please follow basic island etiquette (PLEASE don't pick my flowers) if you'd like to visit 

Tia's house is light blue and is the on right side of the island across the bridge.. I'll be standing outside
also please be quick when you come get the recipe so i can get as many people to cycle through as possible, thanks!
Please post in this thread if you'd like to visit instead of PMing me so I can keep track

*CLOSED. She's stopped crafting!*


----------



## shakra00 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 10, 2020)

May I go?


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to visit please ;u;


----------



## zenni (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit! I have a bunch of star fragments, would you like that as a tip?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 10, 2020)

I would like to stop by please


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 10, 2020)

Love to visit!


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to come visit too when there’s room. ^^


----------



## Kam! (Apr 10, 2020)

Can i visit plzzz??


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Deligrace (Apr 10, 2020)

I love to visit please!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 10, 2020)

No idea why everyone is crazy about cutting boards, but I'd like to come just to add to the list of DIY I have


----------



## Quack (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi, If this is still open I'd love to come by!


----------



## NewHope (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to come as well!


----------



## Savato (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 10, 2020)

can i visit please? thanks


----------



## mxthmxn (Apr 10, 2020)

Me please!


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Still accepting visitors?


----------



## Saward (Apr 10, 2020)

Me too please


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come when there's room


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2020)

id love to come


----------



## stephzieee (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to come if she’s still crafting please


----------



## sunchild (Apr 10, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Still accepting visitors?


yes i am since she's still crafting! letting in people in groups to prevent constant interruptions!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 10, 2020)

post!


----------



## Cynber (Apr 10, 2020)

I'll be eagerly waiting for that DoDo code PM!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sure i'll visit.


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 10, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## insomniak (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to get one!


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to come over if you are still excepting visitors!


----------



## sorachu (Apr 10, 2020)

May I please come by? c:


----------



## sunchild (Apr 10, 2020)

She stopped crafting everyone, I'm sorry for anyone who didn't get in in time 
For future reference, please don't leave with the - button when visiting to prevent crashing!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey I wanna visit!!! May I?????Any specific tip??


----------



## NewHope (Apr 10, 2020)

sunchild said:


> She stopped crafting everyone, I'm sorry for anyone who didn't get in in time
> For future reference, please don't leave with the - button when visiting to prevent crashing!


Would you be willing to craft me one? I want the kitchen set, I’ll tip. Or I have a spare blossom viewing lantern diy


----------



## sunchild (Apr 10, 2020)

NewHope said:


> Would you be willing to craft me one? I want the kitchen set, I’ll tip. Or I have a spare blossom viewing lantern diy



yes i can craft you one if you bring the mats! it's 2 hardwood, 1 iron. i have all the cherry blossom diys though!


----------



## NewHope (Apr 10, 2020)

I can do that!


----------

